# My new painting:



## Gaer (Dec 3, 2022)

Not sure what to name this painting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 3, 2022)

You are so talented, @Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 3, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You are so talented, @Gaer!


Thanks.  Not sure the painting is finished yet.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Not sure the painting is finished yet


Finished or no......it's exquisite


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2022)

Love it!  @Gaer  Great colors and techniche!  Reminds me that I need to get back into artwork.  I'll have to refresh on it with a book I have.


----------



## timoc (Dec 3, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Thanks.  Not sure the painting is finished yet.


You are too modest dear lady, the picture is beautiful.


----------



## Kika (Dec 3, 2022)

So expressive!  I love how you used the colors!   Beautiful.


----------

